# Colour matching fabric seats



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Just bought a pair of these,

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CORBEAU-CARRE...CarParts_SM?hash=item2e9f8bb4fb#ht_2898wt_941

I got them in blue, anyone about northern ireland that can match the back seats for me, how much are we talking to get them done.


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Anybody know where this can be done.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

What colour are your back seats?


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

they are light grey, horrible colour in my opinion....


----------



## SwirlyNot (Jun 20, 2006)

a furniture upholster might be worth a try instead of the obvious car places. dont know any off hand unfortunately, try a google search for this.....


----------



## sjstrange (Sep 11, 2007)

There is a car upholsterer in Townsend retail park just off the westlink.

Autotrim Car & Vehicle Upholsterers. Tel: 028 9023 2497| Unit 34, Townsend Enterprise Park, 28,Townsend St, Belfast, County Antrim BT13 2ES


----------

